# Musical Embraces



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

We often talk about emotions in music - exuberance, jubilation, madness, fatigue _etc._, and we similarly discuss what music we turn to in order to enhance an already brilliant mood, or to lift us up when we're down in the dumps and hate the world.

In my case, if I'm feeling sad, I often search out angry, fearsome music, just to vent all my emotion; or other times find something so brimming with joy that I cannot help but feel that the world is wonderful. But, on rarer occasions, I just need a _musical hug_. A piece that doesn't say the world is fun, or depressing, or makes any claims about it at all - except that everything will turn out just OK.

Of course, when I say this, I don't mean _at all_ that this has anything to do with the intention or programme of the work, it's just the feeling I get from it. For example, I think it is epitomised in the second movement from Tchaikovsky's Second Symphony:






That performance is a little slow for my liking, but the whole movement has nothing over the top about it - it all just carries a sense of keep-your-chin-up and trudge through the difficulties of life.


----------



## notesetter (Mar 31, 2011)

One of the first pieces that popped into my head is the 2nd Nachtmusik from Mahler's 7th Symphony - the movement with the mandolin and guitar.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm, maybe this:






I'm not precisely sure what you mean by a "musical hug," though. I've just picked something a bit whimsical that's neither depressing nor joyful.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Perhaps the last movement of Beethoven's Op. 109 piano sonata? I don't know if that's the sort of thing you are looking for, but it's definitely my go-to "it'll be alright, child" piece.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Also, slow movements of Haydn symphonies often have for me a sort of comforting feeling without excessive pathos.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There is also the 'I have weathered the shitstorm, the ******** have _*not*_ ground me down' music, e.g. the 1st movement of Beethoven's 4th piano concerto. Well, the middle movement too, for that matter.

:tiphat:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

When I'm a bit sad, the second mvt. of Grieg's Piano Concerto usually cheers me up...not sure that it's sad, it just cheers me up when I am


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Why, Elgar’s Cello Concerto - the First Movement, of course. It’s very consoling!


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

:angel::angel:


----------



## hemidemisemiquaver (Apr 22, 2011)

Webernite said:


> Hmm, maybe this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As for me, you hit the point. It's like if some victorian gentleman with a cane hugged me over the shoulder, and we would hop velocity-sensitive undertone-indignant tussocks for 1 minute and 53 seconds :tiphat:


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

I really like this topic  
For me the 2nd movement of Saint-Saens's 3rd Symphony is the best hug.






The, 2nd movement of his 1st cello concerto and the bassoon sonata also have this rare quality. I guess Saint-Saens just really knows how to hug me.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Last movement of Enescu's 3rd symphony...actually, a lot of Enescu has that sort of effect for me, but that movement in particular is the best one. It's transcendent but also very personal. Embrace-like.

How about Bruckner's slow movements? I can think of some moments that are embrace-like.

I definitely agree with Haydn slow movements. I've been listening to the piano sonatas lately, and I can't get over some of those slow movements.

And for a slight oddity: the last number of the first act from Berlioz's "Beatrice et Benedict" is one of the most beautiful and personal things I've ever heard from Berlioz.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The first thing that came to mind for me when I thought about musical embraces was actually Brahms' chamber music. His String Quintet in F is a good example. Its heart-warming stuff.


----------



## CaptainAzure (May 2, 2011)

Here is the most beautiful and moving piece of ART ever composed. The euphony of the strings in harmony with the gentle piano play moves me literally to tears every time it embraces my ear. The music penetrates the atmosphere like no other sound you will ever hear as even the air is inspired to twirl in a slow, melancholic waltz in awe of the beauty that surrounds it.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd also like to add this:




Actually my favourite rendition (on my iPod) is Anne Gastinel (cello) and I also love Ian Bostridge's vocal version.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think 'consolatory music' is really the term I was looking for that would be more immediately comprehensible.

I was feeling incredibly depressed last night because of some bad health-related news, and turned to this, which I am shocked to have forgotten in the first place! Of course, I usually listen to Brahms's Op. 56 variations, but here is the original Haydn theme:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I think 'consolatory music' is really the term I was looking for that would be more immediately comprehensible.
> 
> I was feeling incredibly depressed last night because of some bad health-related news, and turned to this, which I am shocked to have forgotten in the first place! Of course, I usually listen to Brahms's Op. 56 variations, but here is the original Haydn theme:


Such a beautiful theme! And the Op. 56 _Variations_ was one of the first pieces we discussed in my form and analysis class, and remains special to me.

Hang in there, Polednice! People you've never met, halfway around the world from you, are rooting for you.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> Such a beautiful theme! And the Op. 56 _Variations_ was one of the first pieces we discussed in my form and analysis class, and remains special to me.
> 
> Hang in there, Polednice! People you've never met, halfway around the world from you, are rooting for you.


  I let out a big smile here from my hospital bed - an unusual sight!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

This might be a weird choice:





Something about those quirky undercurrents and the mandolin. It seems nice and aquatic(?) to me. Maybe I have brain problems.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

More pretty Haydn:





And here is a performance I rather like of the theme & variations movement of Beethoven's Op. 109 sonata. I have yet to find what I consider to be the _perfect_ recording of this movement (I guess I have a very particular idea of how it should sound that isn't anything I've actually heard and which I am far from being able to realize myself), but many pianists make the theme too slow and/or too labored-sounding, and Barenboim does better in this respect, imo.

This is the piece I personally find more consolatory than just about anything.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes I go for this (I know not so well-known; if you can, do listen all the variations!):


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Such beautiful pieces here - I think I'm going to be indulging in a few musical huggles more often! 

I was thinking about this earlier when listening to Dvorak, and then I remembered a musical hug that's actually in the programme of _The Water Goblin_ (4:26 onwards):






After a woman has been captured by the nasty, evil, smelly, ugly water goblin, been impregnated by it, given birth to and looked after some no doubt deformed alien child (which she nevertheless loves), the goblin gives her the opportunity to go back onto land and see her mother, but she CANNOT take the child, and she HAS to be back when the bells toll for vespers. 4:26 is when the mother and daughter are finally reunited, and, of course, they immediately lock in an embrace, and the mother tries to console her daughter. The drama that follows this section is because the mother tries to force her daughter to stay (the daughter, though distressed, wanting to leave for the sake of her child), and so, not returning after the bells, the goblin becomes enraged, decapitates the mutilated beast child and throws its severed head at their door.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Eee, it wasn't interesting post.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Eee, it wasn't interesting post.


Look what's happening! People are starting to delete their posts if someone doesn't 'like' them within the first ten minutes 

A tip of the hat to itywltmt for prompting me to post this pair of beautiful pieces, the first of which begins with what I find to be one of the most beautiful melodies in all music:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> After a woman has been captured by the nasty, evil, smelly, ugly water goblin, been impregnated by it, given birth to and looked after some no doubt deformed alien child (which she nevertheless loves), the goblin gives her the opportunity to go back onto land and see her mother, but she CANNOT take the child, and she HAS to be back when the bells toll for vespers. 4:26 is when the mother and daughter are finally reunited, and, of course, they immediately lock in an embrace, and the mother tries to console her daughter. The drama that follows this section is because the mother tries to force her daughter to stay (the daughter, though distressed, wanting to leave for the sake of her child), and so, not returning after the bells, the goblin becomes enraged, decapitates the mutilated beast child and throws its severed head at their door.


Ha, paraphrases of music programs (and folktales) are always interesting. I didn't fully recognize the weirdness of _Symphonie Fantastique_ until I tried to explain the piece to my father.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Look what's happening! People are starting to delete their posts if someone doesn't 'like' them within the first ten minutes


He, actually it was because I didn't like it myself.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I think this is a recording from Moscow radio.

(Don't ask me why people put such weird pictures in their Youtube videos.)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Polednice said:


>


Ooooh! Love this piece! I know it really well!

Gosh... I haven't been able to think up a musical embrace yet...





That's the closest thing I can get to it.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

The second movement of Scriabin's piano concerto seems to express a sense of affection, security, and reserved gusto for living. Especially do I get this impression in the allegro scherzando, and the unashamedly empathetic section after that.

Try listening to it with the sheets for a more satisfying experience: http://erato.uvt.nl/files/imglnks/usimg/1/13/IMSLP03811-Scriabin_Piano_Concerto.pdf


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Just because I love a good musical cuddle, here are a couple more! 

(Have patience for the gorgeous main theme in this first video  )


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Assorted hugs. You can see if you find anything good.






parts of this one, especially the end





Valery Gergiev does funny things with his hands, but oh well.















the first part


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

And more

The very beginning is noisy, but after that I promise it is really pretty!










And more to come. I made a list; I am hunting for decent recordings of each piece on it.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

This was apparently found inside Chopin's personal diary, written during his last few weeks or something. It's not bad.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

HerlockSholmes said:


> This was apparently found inside Chopin's personal diary, written during his last few weeks or something. It's not bad.


I know that youtube channel, Cubusdx or something like that. I like his work.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Of course, nothing feels better than a hug from the Master:




The best musical hug there is!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm not sure I like this recording of the great Czardas from swan lake, but this is one of my most emotionally affecting pieces of all time


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

To me there is something really affecting about this piece




Particularly this part


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

And credit for this one goes to clavichorder.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's a hug from good old Cherubini:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The terrific Dukas fanfare, so bold, it was hard to pick a recording

I think I'm finally understanding the essence of the hug with this one.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

HerlockSholmes said:


> Here's a hug from good old Cherubini:


Need to get into Cherubini some more.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sackbut's(renaissance trombone) playing Wagenseil sonata.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Need to get into Cherubini some more.


Definitely. His music is like a lost and forgotten treasure.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The melody of this Johann Christian Bach sonata really pulls my heart strings


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

[deleted]

I was being a goof and am appropriately ashamed of myself. Ha.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> teehee
> 
> (I am tired and also a child.)


You learned something new? Or maybe you have a resourceful sense of humor.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't know if polednice likes Baroque or not, but this piece sounds like something you'd hear when you wake up and feel like you're having the best morning ever:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

HerlockSholmes said:


> I don't know if polednice likes Baroque or not, but this piece sounds like something you'd hear when you wake up and feel like you're having the best morning ever:


Herlock you rock! This is my favorite Corelli concerto grosso for that reason!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> [deleted]
> 
> I was being a goof and am appropriately ashamed of myself. Ha.


You bashful creature. I've seen this on a number of occasions with you, the withdrawing posts. Its nice to see you spewing posts without thought, join the club.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh no, you caught it before I deleted it! I've heard of sackbuts, the word just makes me laugh. My sense of humor regresses to 8-year-old level after 10 o'clock at night, especially when I've been staffing the desk in an empty music library all evening.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Another Bach son, he delivers some hugs in here, though its not the perfect CPE Bach for a hug, I'll have to look harder


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

A hug from Telemann


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

:O :O :O 

I wasn't expecting anywhere near this many musical hugs! I'm going to have so much fun listening to them all today! 

THANK YOU!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> And more
> 
> The very beginning is noisy, but after that I promise it is really pretty!


I had forgotten how great this melody was.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Warm embrace to be found at 2:17 and beyond.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> The terrific Dukas fanfare, so bold, it was hard to pick a recording
> 
> I think I'm finally understanding the essence of the hug with this one.


Hmmm, I don't know what I was thinking, this is more like a congratulatory handshake.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm still having great fun listening to all these wonderful suggestions! I've been smothered in cuddles and will have to continue tomorrow! 

I know I've linked to this in a thread recently, I can't remember if it was this one, but here it is again seeing as it just popped up in my YouTube subscriptions.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Meaghan said:


>


OMG!  This one almost brought a tear to my eye because it instantly transported me to primary school! I don't know if anyone else knows this a tune to a hymn - I'm not knowledgeable about these kinds of things - but we sang it a lot in school. Yaaaay! Still ploughing through all these wonderful suggestions.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I learned it as a child as well. I didn't know they also taught it to kids over there in the UK; pretty sure it was written by American Shakers.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I have obsessed about this all evening, and come bearing hugs for all, as well as a Spotify playlist for anyone who needs a pat on the back ready at hand for desperate times! 

*Beethoven*: Piano Sonata No. 12 (first movement) - the one with the funeral march, but not that movement!





*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 5, 'Emperor' (second movement) - when I was looking for 'hugs', I was trying to avoid picking beautiful symphonic slow movements at random, because only a select bunch actually offer consolation. I think this fits the bill though!





*Brahms*: Ein Deutsches Requiem, I. Selig sind, die da Leid tragen - one of the most pristine, intensely beautiful creations in existence (in my opinion, of course!). I can think of little better to fall back on when in darkness.





*Brahms*: Symphony No. 3 (second movement) - this no doubt has connotations of countryside wandering and wide open spaces for a lot of people, but I think it's also an incredibly gentle pick-up. And with that climax, it's like your friend is lifting you into the air!





*Dvorak*: Slavonic Dance, Op. 72 No. 8 - this is one of my most cherished melodies from anything EVAH. I link to it quite often all over the place.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

*Mendelssohn*: Bunte schlangen, zweigezungt! from _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ - yet another suggestion from this magnificent work. This is particularly in reference to the chorus (first at 1:02). I have very strong memories of listening to this late at night while fasting in hospital.

*Schubert*: Piano Sonata No. 20 (fourth movement) - as with the Dvorak, I post this a lot because it is one of the most touching melodies I know. And, unlike with 99% of music this beautiful, I could listen to this endlessly. Other things have to be left for special moments, but this is perfect no matter when I listen to it.





*Schumann* Der Dichter Spricht from _Kinderszenen_ - short and wonderful, I think this is even more beautiful and much cuddlier than Traumerei!





*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No. 1 (second movement) - of course!





*Tchaikovsky*: The final Pas de Deux from _The Nutcracker_ - the last one I have to offer, I think this is going out on a stunner! This says the world is sad, it is lonely, it is dark and despondent, and it has done you wrong, but there's someone here for you. Of course, you should listen to the orchestral version!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> *Brahms*: Ein Deutsches Requiem, I. Selig sind, die da Leid tragen - one of the most pristine, intensely beautiful creations in existence (in my opinion, of course!). I can think of little better to fall back on when in darkness.


I thought about posting this one but figured that
1. It was probably already a given for you and
2. you probably had a favorite interpretation, which I would not find.

But yes. _So_ perfect. Oh my goodness.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> I thought about posting this one but figured that
> 1. It was probably already a given for you and
> 2. you probably had a favorite interpretation, which I would not find.
> 
> But yes. _So_ perfect. Oh my goodness.


You know me so well! :-D My favourite recording is the Simon Rattle with the BP.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

> Gabriel Pierné (1863-1937)
> Voyage Au Pays de Tendre, for flute, harp & string trio
> 
> Carlo Jans, flute
> ...


Very, very imaginative piece by Pierne, and hard to beat when it comes to musical embraces. That is, if some of the harmonic texture doesn't bug you.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This is gonna be a stretch, but see if you can hear what I'm hearing:

A dead woman awakens from a kiss from her lover, and they embrace at 9:36 :






And of course at 10:12, they run off into the unknown future...


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Mendelssohn is easily one of the best for the job, particularly with his concerto middle movements.

Piano Concerto No.1





Double Piano Concerto in A flat major





and of course, who could forget


----------

